# Help wanted



## debster (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm sorry if this is the wrong board but please don't move me to peer support as I don't get replies  

I have a child, after much treatment and resignation to infertility, he came along naturally, he is my little miracle brought to me by prayer.

I am now having new probs 11 months on from giving birth, My periods stopped a few months ago. I have had tests and my hormones, thyroid and the usual are normal. Please does anyone know of any other reasons for periods to just stop?

I was very poorly after giving birth and I was in intensive care and had to receive 6 units of blood. I suffered a severe postpartum haemorrhage because the consultant failed to stitch me up properly after my C-Section. Could my situation be related to this? Like my body gone into shock or something? 
I'm so worried and no periods means - no more babies!!!

Any Advice or ideas would be great

Thanks x


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

hi 
just wanted to give you a reply, even if it doesn't answer your question  

If your bloods came back as 'normal' (whatever that is!) my guess is that it is everything you have been through. Your body has had alot of stress!
If I were you, I would ask to be referred to see a gynae specialist, as you need to know if this may affect your chances, yet again, of conceiving.
If it means paying privately, go for it; don't waste valuable time, if you can help it - you need answers!

Periods are funny things; there when you don't want them, then absent when you do - typical!
Stress could be a major factor. Do you have a good balanced diet? Do you exercise alot? Have you tried researching generally on the net?

Try to stay positive, as your bloods have come back with nothing obvious - difficult I know.

Let us know if there is any news.
chick x


----------



## debster (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks Chick

Looked on the net but can find nothing. Starting to wonder if I have Asherman's Syndrome. 
I saw my doctor today. She said she is not going to refer me to anyone as there is nothing to worry about with absent periods. They only worry if they start becoming heavier etc. She said to me "think yourself lucky you're getting a break from them"   she said you can still ovulate without periods too, so I think I'm supposed to just get on with it


----------



## 69chick (Feb 15, 2005)

oh god
she obviously has not had IF problems has she! I would definately book a private consultation with an obs/gynae specialist, as you need to know.
Good luck x
I will keep a look out to see how you get on x
chick


----------



## Dilee-99 (Oct 7, 2008)

no answers here but I do agree you need to know and that your gp is wrong! Yes you may ovulate but surely you would get a bleed after or be pregnant!


----------



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Debster

I also have a little one through much prayer.

I too had my periods suddenly stop ( some years ago.) I asked to be referred to an endocrinologist (sp?) I had a brain scan and found a pituitary gland problem, the problem did not show in my bloods alone. I am not necessarily saying this is the case with you but the pituitary gland, which produces all your hormones, can be damaged through serious blood loss. just an idea. Hope you find some answers.

SS


----------



## thinendometrium (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Debster


Just saw this now.


I don't think your GP knows what he/she is talking about, as with periods, it's all relative.  If you don't want to have periods and you don't have them, fine, but if you're trying to conceive and NEED them, then not having them IS a problem and if you are ovulating then you've got to have a period at some point.


I think Shooting Star raises a good point.  There's a condition called Sheehans Syndrome, where the blood supply to the pituitary gland in the brain (which normally secretes a bunch of hormones to do with one's period) drops because of a major bleed during or after childbirth, and this causes damage to the pituitary itself and so it doesn't function properly.


If you want to conceive and you're having no periods, then there is no way your GP can flog you off.  You should be referred.


Good luck.


Thinendometrium


----------



## debster (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank you all so much for your help. I shall certainly read up on it. I've had a bit of luck though, I happened to see a diff doctor who said it is definitely a prob if we wanna conceive. I'm having more bloods done now as half the stuff wasn't tested for he said and he's sending me for a scan, so thats really good.
Again, thanks for all the help x


----------



## thinendometrium (Jul 6, 2008)

glad that another doctor seems to be on the ball, debster.  best of luck.


----------



## debster (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks. I've been looking up Sheehans and I don't think I have it as I don't have the symptoms. I did have thyroid tests and they showed normal. Not sure about the low blood pressure as I have been put on betablockers for headaches and they would hide anything like that I had. Thanks for the info though


----------

